# PanzerCorps



## Brian G Turner (Feb 28, 2015)

I love playing the old Panzer General and Allied General games, and was intrigued to hear that PanzerCorps was effectively a reboot of those games by a different company, Slitherine.

The gameplay is different, but it's still enjoyable and very much in spirit with the old Panzer General games.

Just wondered if there's anyone else here who enjoys those old turn-based hex-map strategy games?
http://www.slitherine.com/games/panzer_corps_pc

Am tempted to buy the additional main campaign later in the year, just to get more of a unique perspective on the play. Good to see there's a campaign editor in there, too, though I've yet to try it.


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 28, 2015)

I used to love Panzer General, also a game for the PC that I think was called Western Front. But i haven't played any games for years, and can't see myself starting again. No time, for one thing.


----------



## Fried Egg (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah, I used to love those games. Especially "People's General"; probably the best in the series.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 4, 2015)

I love turn based strategy games. I  have Panzer Corps and played it a few times but much prefer the offerings from AGEOD (another arm of Slitherine)  http://www.ageod.com/ 

Others you might want to check out are Pike and Shot from Slitherine (17th century tactical) It's not for me but very popular and easy to play.

Xenonauts     http://www.xenonauts.com/    is tactical turn based and if you remember XCOM then you'll know exactly what to expect.

If you're looking for hex/map stuff also look at Advanced Tactics Gold http://www.matrixgames.com/products/405/details/Advanced.Tactics:.Gold

Finally, did you know that there's a Warhammer 40K game based on the Panzer Corps engine? http://www.matrixgames.com/products/540/details/Warhammer.40,000:.Armageddon


----------



## reiver33 (Mar 5, 2015)

I cut my teeth on the old-school (pre-computer) hex map games, including monsters like DNO/UNT. I last played Panzer general years ago on a PC with as much computing power as a modern mid-range wristwatch.


----------



## Remedy (Mar 5, 2015)

When I was travelling, I played *Battle Academy* for a year (also by Slitherine) on my iPad. I urge you to try it if you haven't. Perfect for a tablet.

http://www.slitherine.com/games/bbc_ba_ipad


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 6, 2015)

Probably worth mentioning that Pike and Shot uses the Battle Academy engine.

Some other interesting ones (I have them all)  from here:  http://www.crypticcomet.com/


----------

